# Aquatru Water-Based Low Temp Screen Printed Transfers



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I missed this when it was announced earlier this year, but Transfer Express has water-based transfers that apply at 275 degrees.

Not cheap, at least double other plastisol transfer makers, but loving the low temp.

Anyone try these yet? Verdict?


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

I too am curious of peoples thoughts on these. I see fmexpressions has a similar version and I am curious of the durability. The athletic formula has never let me down but that stuff is pretty thick and heavy feel. So this waterbased formula seems to be a interesting formula to try.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I had some samples and they had a hand feel to them.I didnt like them


----------



## RAExpressions (Dec 8, 2018)

I have yet to try water based transfers but am curious. Are the colors as vibrant as plastisol? I like the fact that they are low temp applications. This will definitely help in preventing those dreaded scorch marks. Any issues with scorching?


----------

